# Dorobkiewicz (błędne użycie)



## dreamlike

Witam. Kilka dni temu w rozmowie ze mną kolega użył słowa "dorobkiewicz", określając w ten sposób naszego wspólnego znajomego, który nie ma stałego miejsca pracy i, kolokwialnie mówiąc, dorabia sobie "to tu, to tam". Kolega nie jest niestety tylko niechlubnym wyjątkiem, nie po raz pierwszy spotkałem się z błędnym wykorzystaniem tego wyrazu. Rozumiem go jako pogardliwe określenie osoby, która dorobiła się dużego majątku bez wysiłku, nie okupując tego ciężką pracą a wykorzystała koneksje, sprzyjające okoliczności etc. Jest to jedyne znaczenie odnotowywane przez słowniki:



			
				Słownik języka polskiego PWN said:
			
		

> *dorobkiewicz pogard. «człowiek, który dorobił się majątku, pozycji społecznej, wykorzystując sprzyjające okoliczności»*
> parweniusz, nowobogacki



Tutaj rodzi się moje pytanie: Czy też spotykacie się z wykorzystaniem tego słowa w błędnym kontekście? Jeśli tak, to czy w związku z dużą liczbą osób błędnie używającą tego słowa powinno się dopuścić istnienie drugiego znaczenia na zasadzie uzusu językowego? 

Pozdrawiam


----------



## LilianaB

Masz racje, Dreamlike. To jest niewlasciwe uzycie. Nie powiedzialbym jednak ze jest to okreslenie wybitnie pogardliwe, troche tak,  a oznacza ono kogos takiego kto sie dorobil z niczego czegos, czyli z bardzo niskiej pozycji materialnej stal sie wlascicielem sklepu lub innego rodzaju prywatnej firmy na przyklad, niekoniecznie bez wysilku.  Bardziej dosadnym okresleniem jest jak sie z chlopa zrobil Pan. It is from rags to riches kind of thing


----------



## majlo

Ja osobiście nigdy nie spotkałem się z takim użyciem tego słowa, ale też zgadzam się, że jest niewłaściwe. Ja mianem dorobkiewicza pogardliwie określiłbym kogoś, kto się dorobił dużych pieniędzy, najczęściej szybko i łatwo, ale niekoniecznie.

Wyrażenia "jak z chłopa zrobił się pan" nigdy w życiu nie słyszałem, ale w żadnym wypadku nie brzmi mi ono bardziej dosadnie niż "dorobkiewicz".


----------



## dreamlike

W skali pogardliwości dałbym dorobkiewiczowi 8/10. Liliana, moim zdaniem to słowo ma wybitnie pogardliwe zabarwienie bo w swojej definicji obejmuje jeszcze takie, niezbyt chyba dobrze świadczące o człowieku cechy i zachowania:



			
				sjp gazeta.pl said:
			
		

> z pogardą: ten, kto podporządkowuje swoje życie usilnemu zdobywaniu pieniędzy;





			
				sjp.pl said:
			
		

> człowiek, który dorobił się majątku niekoniecznie ciężką pracą, lecz  wykorzystując koneksje, układy, starający się naśladować zamożne warstwy  społeczeństwa; parweniusz; nuworysz; nowobogacki



Wyrażenie "Jak się z chłopa się zrobił pan" chyba gdzieś kiedyś słyszałem. W każdym razie też nie wydaje mi się ono bardziej dosadne od "dorobkiewicza". Nie wiedzieć czemu brzmi trochę humorystycznie, ale to pewnie tylko moje dziwne odczucie


----------



## LilianaB

I think if you say dorobkiewicz lightly, it is not as bad as the other expression, although not very flattering either.


----------



## dreamlike

No matter how lightly you decide to say it, the defintion will not change. You can utter this word the way you utter terms of endearment to your husband, for instance, but the word itself will be as derisive and derogatory as ever. That's how I see it.


----------



## LilianaB

I would not advise you to call your friend dorobkiewicz, or anybody else in that respect.  You could use this term in a book perhaps, if you were to describe a character.


----------



## majlo

In certain circles the word "chuj" may be used as a word of endearment. I believe we're talking about neutral definitions, not words put in contexts. Surely, if a wife says tongue-in-cheek to her husband "ty mój kochany dorobkiewiczu", it doesn't have to be derogatory at all, but making contexts up is pointless here. The word "dorobkiewicz" as it stands alone _is _derogatory.


----------



## BezierCurve

Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z użyciem wspomnianym na wstępie. 

Mam wrażenie, że najczęściej słyszałem to określenie wypowiadane z kiepsko ukrywaną zazdrością, ot tak, żeby "dosrać" tym, którym się lepiej powodzi.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> I would not advise you to call your friend dorobkiewicz, or anybody else in that respect.  You could use this term in a book perhaps, if you were to describe a character.



What gave you the idea that I would call my friend like that? Why would I? Either I am missing something here or you misunderstood my posts. There's also a possibility that you wanted to make a general point.



			
				majlo said:
			
		

> In certain circles the word "chuj" may be used as a word of endearment.



I didn't say that the word "dorobkiewicz" might be used as a word of endearment. I said that even you utter "dorobkiewicz" in the same way you utter terms of endearment, with the same tone of voice, it won't change the fact that it's very disparaging. I was referring to Liliana's post. Making up contexts in this very case is indeed pointless. 



			
				dreamlike said:
			
		

> You can utter this word *the way you utter terms of endearment* to your  husband, for instance, but the word itself will be as derisive and  derogatory as ever.


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> I didn't say that the word "dorobkiewicz" might be used as a word of endearment.


I didn't say you did.


----------



## dreamlike

Sorry for misinterpreting your post then. I don't feel very receptive today


----------



## kknd

osobiście nigdy nie słyszałem nikogo używającego tego wyrazu w przytoczonym kontekście. w polsce ludzie _dorabiający_ budzą chyba bardziej współczucie, czy też raczej swoistą sympatię.

nawet mimo tego, iż polska jako taka nie jest już biednym krajem, to jednak rozwarstwienie rośnie – gdzieś zdążyłem nawet przeczytać, że choć polacy jako naród przepracowują (średnio) niemalże największą liczbę godzin w tygodniu, to praca ta jest ponoć nieefektywna; sądzę jednak, że ma to silny związek z wielkością zarobków (pytanie brzmi: jajko, czy kura? znając życie – prawda leży gdzieś po środku ).


----------

